# For people who work full time and have puppies



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

This question came to me while reading the post from the person who is getting two puppies at the same time. This is for people who work full time, the same shift, this is NOT for people who work full time but your significant other works a different shift or for people who have others at home to help. 
If you work full time, may I ask why you want a puppy? When I say full time, to *me*, that means an 8hr work day, that also means that you're probably gone a minimum of 9-10hrs a day. I can't imagine having any dog but especially not a puppy, if you're gone so much. Yes, I've worked full time with puppies, for one pup, my husband worked days, I worked evenings. Another time, he worked days and I worked nights. I also worked at a hospital, every other weekend so I had one day off during the week. We also had teenagers both time around, so they were able to help. I'm thinking back to when I worked full time, sometimes I'd have to stop by the store, bank, whatever, on the way home. I'd get home and I'm tired but there's dinner, housework, laundry and for awhile, kids to help with homework and taxi around to activities. Where does the dog fall in this?
I don't mean to start a war and while I know people who work full time with dogs, I don't know how well it works. I'm really curious about replies.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

A big part of the logistics that you have to consider is that puppies sleep almost 20 hours out of the day. Adult dogs sleep 16-18 hours. So, ideally, when someone is working they're asleep anyway. That greatly reduces the need to go potty as the metabolism slows down. When I was working and had puppies I always confined them to the laundry room. That gave them space to potty without having to lay in it like in a crate.
We used the crates at night in our bedroom and for the times we couldn't watch them.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a web cam on my puppy all day. She just sleeps the whole day when I'm at work. When I get home around 5:30, she just spends the whole time with me and my wife, playing or just relaxing. I go to sleep around 12:00 so she's up that whole time. I wake up at 5:30AM and don't leave the house until 7:45. So she's up about about 8.5 hrs and sleeps the rest away. I think the real question is, if you have kids where in the world do you have time for a puppy?


----------



## ahill01 (Nov 2, 2008)

Both my husband and I work full time and we have a 8 month old puppy. I adopted Rocco when he was nine weeks from a beagle rescue group. Even though we do work full time, he is in a good and loving home and he is safe. If he was not rescued or adopted, there is no telling where he would be right now. We don't have any kids as well so most of our time is spent with Rocco playing with him and training him. And on the weekends I try and compensate for him being home during the week by taking him to the dog park for a few hours and doggie day care. He is also in puppy agility every Saturday and he loves that. I think he has gotten used to our work schedule by now, so he know when it's time for us to go to work and when we come home; he seems like a pretty happy pup.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

My husband and I both worked full time, both day shift, when we got Kim as a pup. We both worked near our residence (<15 minute commutes). We managed to swing our hours a bit...him going in a bit early, me a bit late, so that we got out of work in a similar fashion and thus were only simultaneously gone 6 hours. I addition, I came home for lunch every day for the first two months we had Kim, so she could have a small noon meal and potty break. No kids so no conflicts there.

We didn't want a puppy per say...we looked for over six months for a dog before choosing Kim, looking at both puppies and young adults (up to three years old). Kim was the first one we both really fell for and the first for whom we applied in all that time.

If you want it to happen, you make it work. Otherwise you need to change your goal.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

When you're home all day with your dog, what do you actually _do _with the dog? And for how long? I know that when I'm home all day on a Saturday, I feed the dogs, walk them, have some love time on the living room rug. Takes maybe an hour or so to complete the morning ritual. Then I go back to bed. Or I get on the computer. Or I sit in my recliner and read the paper. And the dogs sleep. For hooooouurs. At some point in the afternoon we play in the yard or have some more love on the rug. Then they sleep. For hoooouurs. 

See what I'm getting at?

I don't feel bad going to work (admittedly I do have a shorter work day than some) because I know what they'd be doing even if I were at home...sleeping. For hoooouurs.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

We got our first Aussie Mathilda when my son was 4 years old. I worked at night from 6:00 pm to 2:00 a.m, and my husband worked during the day. I did my shopping on the weekends when Dad was home and although tiring, it was well worth it because Mathilda was the bestest girl and we will always miss her. Now, I am home 24/7 and enjoying my new Aussie boy, Val very much.

One good thing about working those hours is that the roads are empty, no traffic to worry about and the all night supermarkets are open.

You can always arrange your lives for things that are important to you...


----------



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

It's not about how much time you spend with your puppy its about the quality of time that you do get to spend with him. I'm not saying you can be gone all day, and come home and ignore your dog, and then finally at 9 pm you feed, walk and use the potty, and put the dog back in its crate at 9:30 and start the process all over for the next day. I'm just saying you don't have to be a stay at home puppy parent--its not always practical. 

I also think its very silly to say that if you can't be a stay-at-home puppy parent or if you have kids, then you don't have time to be a dog owner. That's like saying if you need two sources of income then you should not have kids. Many dual income families have children, and these children come out just fine.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> If you want it to happen, you make it work.


This is exactly right. When I brought Clayton into my family, I knew it would be a challenge since I work full time, and he's 11 weeks old. But I do what I did when I had one dog--get up early enough to go for a walk, then head out for the day. Usually I come home at lunchtime and check on him. Since there are pee pads set up, and he uses them, there hasn't been a problem.

I give both my dogs loads of attention once I get home. And on the weekends? Party time.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

andreangil said:


> It's not about how much time you spend with your puppy its about the quality of time that you do get to spend with him.


And yet puppies DO take a lot more time than adults...they need to go potty much more frequently, they often need to be fed more often, and they need to be properly socialized to the world...all things that take time and may have inconvenient intervals. 

At least that's the way I read the OP...how one deals with those things while working full time...and if you are working full time, why you got a puppy in the first place.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

> you have to consider is that puppies sleep almost 20 hours out of the day.


Oh my. I need to explain this to my puppies. 

We brought home two puppies at once, but I work at home. If my husband and I both worked outside of the home full-time, I would have wanted to take at least a week's vacation the first week they were here so I could work with them on housetraining, obedience, and bonding.

I have to say, my puppies don't sleep anywhere close to 20 hours per day and never have from the time we brought them home. They'd sleep 8 hours at night, but only about 4 hours of napping during the day. 

Our routine when they were 2-3 months old was: 6am potty break... breakfast... another potty break and about an hour of physical activity outside... then a couple of hours of play inside, including 5-minute mini training sessions throughout the day. 

Then they'd nap for a bit but wake up after an hour or two and be ready to play some more or quietly hang out with me. I'd spend a lot of time cuddling with them, talking to them, teaching them English , etc. 

The afternoon would be pretty similar to the morning routine, but I'd make a point to have them meet a new person (or dog, once they'd finished their vax) or visit a new place nearly every day. 

Housetraining them was an absolute BREEZE. Their vocabulary is so extensive now and they're great with training... and I'm convinced that all of that is because I've been able to spend so much time with them. I'm sure it's possible to spend hours of hands-on time with them after work etc., but I personally used to be so exhausted after working in my old career that I'd just want to collapse when I came home... not gear up to spend hours of quality time with very energetic puppies.

But, I'm sure it could work for someone who is full of energy when they get home from work, or for families where multiple family members are home at various times and can split up caring for the pups.

Standard Poodles are high energy so it probably wouldn't be this intensive and time-consuming for a lower-energy breed. People ask me all the time how I manage having two, since one puppy is tiring enough, but I believe it's actually been EASIER having two, because they spend hours every day playing with each other and tiring each other out.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> InkedMarie;528088]If you work full time, may I ask why you want a puppy? When I say full time, to *me*, that means an 8hr work day, that also means that you're probably gone a minimum of 9-10hrs a day. I can't imagine having any dog but especially not a puppy, if you're gone so much.



I work full-time, am a home owner, and live by myself. I had three adult dogs and two cats when I brought my puppy, Lucia, home. I got a puppy because I wanted a puppy! And, when I want something, I find a way to make it work. I brought Lucia to work with me initially, and then left her at home once she was 6 months old. For the first week, my daughter stopped by my house on her way to work to check on her (about 2 hrs. before I got home), taking her out to potty if need be. I work eight hours - from midnight to 8:00 am. Takes me 30 min. to get home. If I've got Injunctions for Protection to drop off at the Court House, then I leave about 6:15 am, and get home around 7:30 am or so. Lucia does just fine. 




> I'm thinking back to when I worked full time, sometimes I'd have to stop by the store, bank, whatever, on the way home. I'd get home and I'm tired but there's dinner, housework, laundry and for awhile, kids to help with homework and taxi around to activities. Where does the dog fall in this?



My dogs are part of my daily routine. I plan ahead, so that I take care of any and all errands on the way home from work. I live by myself, so all housework, laundry, yardwork, and other household maintenance falls on me; I also cook for myself, and my animals. I've trained my 4 dogs to help with chores - they bring groceries in from the car, pick up and put away their toys, sort the laundry, toss junk mail in the garbage, bring me things I ask for by name or point to, put their food bowls in the sink when they've finished eating (the Shih Tzu can't, because he's too small, so Maddy does his), and bring me a drink from the 'fridge when I'm out doing yard work. I foster pets for families fleeing domestic violence, have my grandson after school, and, Maddy and I do a Canine Freestyle Dance presentation for patients at the adult day care center, and the kids in shelter, once a month. 

I walk the dogs twice a day, spend 3-4 hrs. outside with them working in training, interactive games, and/or just hanging out. I have a very large fenced-in yard, which the Poodles take advantage of playing their version of the Indy 500. Twice a week, we hit the beach for a good run, and on weekends, take the dogs to the park with my grandson and his dog, where we walk around the lake, and chat. 

When I meet friends/family for dinner and drinks, it's a given that we select a place that has outdoor seating, so I can bring the Poodles. Sometimes Luc (Shih Tzu) comes along, but he doesn't especially like crowds, so more often than not, he stays home with the cats. He gets his one-on-one time away from home with me doing other things. 

I can't imagine life without dogs! A puppy isn't difficult, you simply need to get your priorities straight, and just do it.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't think it's unfair or unreasonable to get a puppy when you work full time.
Potty training may take a little longer, because the pup will likely have no choice but to "go" at some point while you're at work, but that's about it.

When I got Tysa, I took 2 weeks vacation time. But that was more to make her more comfortable, and not go straight into a new home away from her mother and littermates, and then be left alone so much right off the bat. And her potty training didn't take too long, she was reliable while I was at work by the time she was 4 months of age. 

The only issue I see from your initial post is the person getting two pups at the same time. This is more likely to cause problems than the people working full time. Potty training takes much longer with 2, as when one goes, the other one usually follows, and it's hard trying to get them both outside as the oopsie is occurring to make the connection that outside is where you want them to go to do their business. Two at once usually means the pups bond more to each other than they do to their human/s too, and training becomes difficult when you have two. Things have to be taught separately until they understand, or they'll more than likely be trying to play rather than focus on training. Walks will have to be separate if you want to teach loose leash walking. It also means you'll need two people or two separate classes if you are going to be taking them to puppy socialization and training.

I think in most cases, it's a bad idea to get two at the same time.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Shaina said:


> At least that's the way I read the OP...how one deals with those things while working full time...and if you are working full time, why you got a puppy in the first place.


I'm the OP and yes, you read me correctly...although I do wonder about adult dogs as well. No way could I have gotten a puppy if we both worked full time on the same shift, I can't imagine how people do it or why.

I appreciate all the responses! I know a few people in real life who both work full time, day shift and the dogs are the ones who suffer. Of course, these aren't the kind of people who search out message boards to post on, they're not the kind of dog owner I am. 
Thanks again, some of you do stuff I never even thought of (the web cam thing in particular!)


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> I work full-time, am a home owner, and live by myself. I had three adult dogs and two cats when I brought my puppy, Lucia, home. I got a puppy because I wanted a puppy! And, when I want something, I find a way to make it work. I brought Lucia to work with me initially, and then left her at home once she was 6 months old. For the first week, my daughter stopped by my house on her way to work to check on her (about 2 hrs. before I got home), taking her out to potty if need be. I work eight hours - from midnight to 8:00 am. Takes me 30 min. to get home. If I've got Injunctions for Protection to drop off at the Court House, then I leave about 6:15 am, and get home around 7:30 am or so. Lucia does just fine.
> 
> My dogs are part of my daily routine. I plan ahead, so that I take care of any and all errands on the way home from work. I live by myself, so all housework, laundry, yardwork, and other household maintenance falls on me; I also cook for myself, and my animals. I've trained my 4 dogs to help with chores - they bring groceries in from the car, pick up and put away their toys, sort the laundry, toss junk mail in the garbage, bring me things I ask for by name or point to, put their food bowls in the sink when they've finished eating (the Shih Tzu can't, because he's too small, so Maddy does his), and bring me a drink from the 'fridge when I'm out doing yard work. I foster pets for families fleeing domestic violence, have my grandson after school, and, Maddy and I do a Canine Freestyle Dance presentation for patients at the adult day care center, and the kids in shelter, once a month.
> 
> ...


Yes. All that except I have no adult children and no Grandchildren and only one dog. 

I can not bring my dog to work (work for Guvmint and they have their anal retentive building rules...  *sigh*). However, when I got Atka she was 6 months old already. 

I am gone from 6:10AM to about 4:30PM (sometimes less, sometimes a half hour more). I get home and old Sleepy Eyes (Atka) is waiting. I let her out and you would THINK she would RUN to pee. Does she? NO. She has to check out this and that and finally I will tell her, " You need to PEE" and she will look at me as if to say.. "Oh yeah.. that too.... " and then she does. Usually immediately, but not always. 

BTW I researched all this EXTENSIVELY b4 getting her. Talked to vets and other working ppl. They said the dog would be FINE. ONE person critiqued me for it out of over 20 ppl with a lot of dog experience that I asked.

I tried rescues and many would not adopt to me because I was single and/or I worked. Uhhh... and if I don't work WHO exactly is going to buy the dog food????? and I am NOT going to have my life mucked with by getting someone living here with me just to please a dog rescue! 

IF I know I won't be home in time... have meetings or whatever... I usually know ahead and board the dog. If it is last minute I can usually get a neighbor to break into the house and let the dog out.....

BTW I have had Atka almost 2 years now.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> I'm the OP and yes, you read me correctly...although I do wonder about adult dogs as well. No way could I have gotten a puppy if we both worked full time on the same shift, I can't imagine how people do it or why.
> 
> I appreciate all the responses! I know a few people in real life who both work full time, day shift and the dogs are the ones who suffer. Of course, these aren't the kind of people who search out message boards to post on, they're not the kind of dog owner I am.
> Thanks again, some of you do stuff I never even thought of (the web cam thing in particular!)


Suffer? I don't think so.

I live alone, always have and my dogs have never suffered IMO. They get my full attention whenever they want when I'm home and get quite used to having the run of the house or yard when I'm gone.

They get walk before I go to work, or an exhausting game.. They get a walk or play when I get home and hours of interaction, as much as they want until they are tired and want to sleep.

They have always been healthy, happy and well adjusted dogs.

Does your dog suffer for the 8 hours a day you sleep and don't interact with it? A dog having time alone every day does not = suffering to me.

I actually have though about a webcam though..


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

I work from 8:30-5:00 M-F. I got Rosie when she was 12 weeks old. At first my mom would come home on her lunch hour to let her out, but then we started leaving her all day. Yes. she is energetic when she gets out of the crate, but she is fine. I take at LEAST a 45 minute walk with her every night, and then I play a lot with her. Once a week, my mom takes her to work with her, so she gets out of crate time then, and she mostly just sleeps under my mom's desk. Yes I wish she didn't have to be crated for so long, but my only other option is to not have her at all, so we make it work.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't work full time, but I hope it's ok that I answer. I applaud the people who are working and find the time and focus to bring a dog OR puppy into their lives. The two are not exclusive. It's all about priorities and making it work. Just because one person could never manage it, doesn't mean that no one else can. 

Where there's a will, there's a way. 

People said I'd made a huge mistake getting two pups from the same litter, but it was important to me and I made it work. They are wonderful, well-behaved, properly-bonded (to me) dogs. And in the same vein, a person who works can properly raise a puppy or even two if they set their mind to it.  (By the way, I do not buy the idea that two are harder than one. In fact, I have raised one by itself and raised 2 together and 2 was actually easier for me.)


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Westhighlander said:


> I think the real question is, if you have kids where in the world do you have time for a puppy?


I really have a hard time with this statement.Now granted I am a stay at home mom but I have a 3yr & 4yr old at home all day long (my 8yr and 11yr are in school all day) and yes I have time for my dogs our juveniles and if we have a litter at the time then them too.Now our breed is Boston Terriers which are a medium to high energy breed and are out and about running in an acre yard all morning with the kids and me then we come in for nap time (dogs and kids) and then out at 4pm till dark running and playing with each other (while I watch them from my kitchen windows and fix dinner and do homework) and then in with the family till bedtime.Now of course if they want to come in they do while I do dinner ect in the evening.

So it can be done by someone who has children you can make the time even if you work and can get a dog walker/sitter to help out while you work.Or your children are old enough to come home and play with the dog/puppy and feed and walk them.It really all has to do with responsibility and what your expectations are you have to be realistic and everyone has to help (my little ones help with feedings and playtime during the day).


----------



## ATXIronHorse (Apr 23, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> If you work full time, may I ask why you want a puppy? When I say full time, to *me*, that means an 8hr work day, that also means that you're probably gone a minimum of 9-10hrs a day. I can't imagine having any dog but especially not a puppy, if you're gone so much.


So what you are saying is that dog ownership is a luxury for those who don't need to work full-time and not for those out there earning a living? You're shutting out a large number of people considering most people work to support themselves and contribute to the economy.

Should we also not have kids or enjoy anything else requiring a commitment?

I do not think working full time and owning a dog is unreasonable where accommodations are made, like doggy day care, access to an outdoor kennel, etc.


----------



## Orwell (Dec 23, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> When you're home all day with your dog, what do you actually _do _with the dog? And for how long? I know that when I'm home all day on a Saturday, I feed the dogs, walk them, have some love time on the living room rug. Takes maybe an hour or so to complete the morning ritual. Then I go back to bed. Or I get on the computer. Or I sit in my recliner and read the paper. And the dogs sleep. For hooooouurs. At some point in the afternoon we play in the yard or have some more love on the rug. Then they sleep. For hoooouurs.
> 
> See what I'm getting at?
> 
> I don't feel bad going to work (admittedly I do have a shorter work day than some) because I know what they'd be doing even if I were at home...sleeping. For hoooouurs.


I like this post... OP kinda scared me... the insinuation is kind of, unless you're home all day, don't get a dog. I'm thinking of getting a dog when I'm out of school and working, but I was afraid of how things might work out... I guess the key is to wear them out while you are home... So when they are alone, they sleep... For hoooouurs.... HAHA..


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

I work *very* close to home and therefore am able to go home during the day. When I adopted Bailey it happened quickly and I was unable to take a week off of work as I'd originally hoped. I got Bailey on a Thursday, took off the following day and then spent the weekend with him. At first, I'd go home 2-3 times during the day to let him out for potty breaks. This interfered with my work a bit so I hired a college student to come and walk him mid-day a few times a week. This way I only had to go home at lunchtime (which for me is usually 3 pm). 

Now that Bailey is almost 6 months old, he only needs to be let out once during the day. On the days the walker comes I don't go home at all and miss him like crazy. On the other days, I take an earlier lunch and spend an hour with him walking & playing. Of course we also have a short walk in the morning and long walk/off leash playtime when I get home from work each day. So, it can be done. And it isn't easy but it's doable and my guilt has gradually dissipated


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

I did pet sitting for a few years and it was an invaluable service for people who had dogs that needed a mid day break. Many of our dogs were older dogs who needed to be walked/let out for a mid day break but I also did a few puppies for the same purpose and this worked out very well for those who did it. 

The cost isn't prohibitive, but of course, more difficult in the current economic climate, however, one does prioritize their funds accordingly.

The dogs were all wonderful and well loved animals. People who work all day want to make sure that their pups and dogs are happy little critters when they get home and take very good care of their charges!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm trying to promote a business right now, and there are several days where I'm gone for three or four hours or more; I don't worry too much about Donatello, the only *bad* thing he does is jump from his sofa to the other sofa- and that's only because he likes the comfy blanket!

I believe, wholeheartedly, that if you have a full-time job it's _not_ impossible to get a puppy! There are options, crate training, pet sitters, neighbors/friends, and maybe even doggy-daycares, (there may be an age limit with doggy-daycares, I'm not sure, but certainly not with most pet sitters.)


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

TxRider said:


> Suffer? I don't think so.
> 
> I live alone, always have and my dogs have never suffered IMO. They get my full attention whenever they want when I'm home and get quite used to having the run of the house or yard when I'm gone.
> 
> ...



I just wanted to point out that when I said "the dogs suffer", I was referring to people I know in real life. These dogs DO suffer.



ATXIronHorse said:


> So what you are saying is that dog ownership is a luxury for those who don't need to work full-time and not for those out there earning a living? You're shutting out a large number of people considering most people work to support themselves and contribute to the economy.
> 
> Should we also not have kids or enjoy anything else requiring a commitment?
> 
> I do not think working full time and owning a dog is unreasonable where accommodations are made, like doggy day care, access to an outdoor kennel, etc.


No, I'm not saying it's a luxury at all, I was simply asking. As I've said, I know people IRL who don't make it work well. As for children, I admit to having similar views, I do know children IRL who know the babysitters better than they know their parents but this is a dog board so I'll stick to that. I'm not saying people who work shouldn't have dogs, I'm asking how they do it, how they make it work. I also said that I know people IRL who's dogs do suffer: the humans work full time, they have kids, kids have activities and the dogs spend the majority of their day without human companionship. I have a feeling that those of us that seek out online message boards are not these kinds of owners, we're better than that.

I just want to reiterate, I am not saying people who work full time shouldn't have a dog, I just wanted to hear from people who do, how they do it, how they make it work. I have a hard time seeing the in real life people I know who have a dog, for reasons I have no idea, because they spend almost zilch time with the dog. These people don't have someone come in, they don't use doggy day care, they don't think about the dog if they're going to be late. This bothers me. I only work a 4-5hr shift a few times a week but if I have to stay late, my husband will run home and let them out. If it's a weekend and we want to go see our son who lives 2hrs away, we don't go unless we can get the neighbor to let our dogs out. I know I'm a different type of dog owner than most people I know (speaking of real life people, not online) and it seems, from the responses, that most of you are, too.
I really don't want to cause a board war but I really wanted to hear responses.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

My puppy settles down around nine at night but needs to be taken out for a last wee at around midnite. He is up again around six in the morning, if I am lucky. If not, I am up at 5 or 5:30. No puppy I ever had slept for twenty hours or close to that.

I will say that I am more tired taking care of this puppy than my Aussie girl, fifteen years ago. I'm not the young'un I was fifteen years ago, either.....


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

> The only issue I see from your initial post is the person getting two pups at the same time. This is more likely to cause problems than the people working full time. Potty training takes much longer with 2, as when one goes, the other one usually follows, and it's hard trying to get them both outside as the oopsie is occurring to make the connection that outside is where you want them to go to do their business. Two at once usually means the pups bond more to each other than they do to their human/s too, and training becomes difficult when you have two. Things have to be taught separately until they understand, or they'll more than likely be trying to play rather than focus on training. Walks will have to be separate if you want to teach loose leash walking. It also means you'll need two people or two separate classes if you are going to be taking them to puppy socialization and training.
> 
> I think in most cases, it's a bad idea to get two at the same time.


Wow, is this really true of most people who get two puppies at the same time? I would have agreed with everything you said until I actually got two puppies at the same time. Potty training took far LESS time with two than potty training our first dog. Training has been super-easy with two at the same time, too. They are focused totally on me... there is nothing more adorable than having two puppies come sit at your feet, intent on listening for what your next command is going to be. Yes, they are very much bonded with each other, but they're bonded with me _more_ (I'm sure because of the amount of quality time I spend with each of them). Everything has been easier with two (for me), because they learn from each other... if one gets praised for doing something well, the other sees that then does the same thing.

I don't know, maybe other people with two puppies have an experience like you described, but I've found the complete opposite to be true.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

InkedMarie said:


> I just wanted to point out that when I said "the dogs suffer", I was referring to people I know in real life. These dogs DO suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It still sounds incredibly judgmental to me. 

I work full-time. My dog gets a ton of exercise. In the warm weather season, he gets at least 2 hours a day of walks or outside play. He also gets lots of mental stimulation through training. He also has "play dates" with friends with dogs.

If I have something to do after work, I make sure I can leave early so I can take out my dog. Or, worst-case scenario, I have a friend come by and take him out. I've had Snyder almost a year now, though, and that's happened twice.

So, I guess.........it works the same as with any person who owns a dog and does so responsibly?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Dogs *are* a luxury. Taking care of one requires large amounts of either time, money, or both - things that come in short supply in most households. It is a terrible, terrible thing to take on a dog you have neither the resources nor inclination to care for properly; I don't see how anyone can disagree with that sentiment. Heck, we've got an entire sticky on 'Things We Wish Everyone Knew Before They Get A Dog'. Most of the items there are precisely about the time & financial commitment required of responsible dog ownership. 

The people who post on this board are a self-selecting group; if you take the time to register & participate here, chances are you already know & care enough about your dog to try and do what's right. Let's face it though: we're an outlier within an outlier. If this weren't the case, the puppy mills would be gone, the shelters empty, and every dog would be chipped, vaccinated, and socialized. Obviously, this is not the case. 

The OP wasn't about the people here who rearrange their lives to make sure they raise their pups right; it's about the many, many people who picked up a puppy from the pet store because it was cute, and then take it right back to a shelter three weeks later, or wind up raising the skittish, maladjusted terrors we run away from at the dog parks. 

As for being judgemental... well, honestly, I don't see why that's necessarily a bad thing. I have no problem making judgements on what I see, nor with others doing the same. I might disagree with those judgements, and sometimes I'll choose to express those disagreements. All things considered, I'd rather face judgement than live in a world without standards. After all, should we NOT judge harshly the person who buys a puppy to have something to come home to, and proceeds to leave it in the crate for 20 hours per day because they're too tired to walk it when they get home at night? Should we not praise the person who brown-bags his lunch to pay for day-care, and spends two hours outside during a thunderstorm to make sure the dog gets enough exercise?


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

Let alone dogs and cats; the human conditiion is such that it can't even take proper care of it's own offspring.

Child abuse, neglect and all that go with it are rife in our and most societies.

Foster homes, orphanages and such are teeming throughout the world with throw away children.

People who have little or no resources or sense think it is their privilege to have families that are way larger than what they can afford to take care of and I won't even go there, concerning a certain crazy lady in California, let alone.

People are irresponsible in so many different kinds of ways that I cannot even count the ways.

Shelters overfilled with unwanted dogs and cats are just another example of stupidity and indiscriminant breeding that is around at every level, all round the world, from the richest to the poorest of nations.

It is a sad and cautionary tale regarding the fragilities and vissicitudes of the human condition, as it is in these times.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> I just want to reiterate, I am not saying people who work full time shouldn't have a dog, I just wanted to hear from people who do, how they do it, how they make it work. I have a hard time seeing the in real life people I know who have a dog, for reasons I have no idea, because they spend almost zilch time with the dog. These people don't have someone come in, they don't use doggy day care, they don't think about the dog if they're going to be late. This bothers me. I only work a 4-5hr shift a few times a week but if I have to stay late, my husband will run home and let them out. If it's a weekend and we want to go see our son who lives 2hrs away, we don't go unless we can get the neighbor to let our dogs out. I know I'm a different type of dog owner than most people I know (speaking of real life people, not online) and it seems, from the responses, that most of you are, too.
> I really don't want to cause a board war but I really wanted to hear responses.


For a long time I didn't. I had my last dog put down years ago, and really wasn;t ready to have a new dog for a while. I took that opportunity to start a new business that took 12hrs a day 7 days a week or more for years.

During those years I didn't get a new dog because I didn't have time and it wouldn't have been fair to a dog. A cat maybe, but not a dog.

I since have cut back to 40 hour weeks for good, and I picked up a shelter dog. I take time to get the dog used to me coming and going, and also take care not to make fuss when coming or going as that creates and reinforces separation anxiety. 

My dog gets a walk before work, has free run of the house, always plenty of food, and I adopted a 3 yr old who either was already house trained, or she picked it up without a single accident. I don't know which really because I made sure to get her outside several times a day and rewarded her for going outside from day one and had her two days before I left her home alone.

She obviously misses me when I'm gone, but less reaction each time. It's down to just a happy dance for a minute when I get home, followed by going outside, a training session with treats and a walk the minute she calms down.

As for a puppy, I didn't get a puppy and working is one reason. The other being I thought I'd leave the easy adoptable pups for the families and kids and take a dog that would have trouble being adopted instead.

I have had pups though before and though it's a bit tougher till they grow up, it's not that big a deal though.

I think most dogs suffer from not enough training, attention and exercise in general regardless of whether someone is home all day or not.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Since over 90% of people actually work, who is there left to own a dog? The 10% that doesn't work and can't afford one? Or the 2-3% that are stay at home moms?


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

I think it is possible to have a puppy and work full time- you just have to treat them ALMOST as you would a child. 

If you're willing to do a few days of doggie day care per week, and hire a bonded dog walker, then I think a single person can do it. 

Or, if you have a partner, you have even more resources. 

My BF and I have discussed how we are going to do things once the puppy comes. He doesn't go to work until 11 a.m. and I have to be at work by 8 a.m. so we can stagger the times we take our lunches to come home and do things with the puppy. 

BTW- I loved the webcam idea. That's really creative. I think I will do that, too. 

Also, our city is really dog friendly, and there are lots of doggy day cares and bonded walkers. 

All of that takes money, so I have to wait until I get out of school and get a good job before I have a dog. Right now I work full time and go to school full time, so having a dog would be cruel. 

Although every time I see someone post about puppies, I about melt. 

My boyfriend takes care of his dog mainly, although she is older and requires little care. Mostly, all she does all day is sleep. 

I do think that for people who can't come home for lunch and are single and can't afford doggie daycare or bonded dog walkers the challenge would be greater. In fact, I'm not sure how in that circumstance you would raise a mentally healthy puppy. 

This is not to say that it couldn't be done, but my mom always used to say that the first 3 months are critical for a puppy's development and during that time they need lots of mental stimulation and socialization. 

I've not read anything yet that disagrees with that.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I chose to have puppies because I refuse to have babies.  kidding..

I agree with Shaina. When you want something to happen you make it work. I had two pups at once, too. BUt I do work at home. While working, my dogs do nothing but sleep. Potty training may take a while for those who are working FT and is gone for 9-10hrs a day. But if there is a will... THERE IS A WAY.


----------

